# Free Song of the Week on Canadian iTunes! (Merged)



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

*ITMS Canada Finally gets the free single of the week!*

Check out the store now, just updated. Only took 4 months!

http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=54902158

ps..it actually still says 99 cents, I guess its best to wait till the stores completely updated before you try

edit: hmmm, that link doesnt seem to work for me either even though i copied it right from itunes.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Try this link

For some reason your link goes through Edge Suite's servers. I'm not sure why this is causing a problem.

It's free, I'll grab it  I didn't pay for my DRM.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

did they have to make it a country song?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes it does have some basic banjo pickin'

but it ain't country.....

it's da blues....


"It is our most passionate music, rooted in ancient Africa but brought 
to blossom in America at the doorstep of the twentieth century. It is 
a living heritage of song born in poverty, persecution, and hard 
labor, born of love and love betrayed, of holiness and sin, the 
pleasures and pains of the flesh, the experience of tragedy, comedy, 
drunkenness, despair, desolation, and pure joy. It is the blues."


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

The Be Good Tanyas are awesome. As well as a former member of The Be Good Tanyas , Jolie Holland. Excellent music


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

*Free Song of the Week on Canadian iTunes!*

Right on the <A HREF="http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=54902158" Target="_blank">main page!</A> just like the US store.

Took them long enough!


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

Finally!!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

nice song, always a treat to hear some banjo and pleasant vocal harmonies.

Actually, we just signed on for this program as well, so if you pay attention to this sort of thing, look for a free BOY track in the coming weeks. In the meantime, you can check out his site at http://www.boytheband.com and listen to some tunes....


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Oops, apparently this was already posted here. My bad.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Threads merged.

Personally I don't care much for the song. I'd much rather have the single available in the US store this week.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Well the great thing is, if you don't like this weeks song there's always next week!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

the irony....a multiple Juno Award winner is their download of the week!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

iTMS just keeps getting better.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

i have to wonder why we don't get the same songs as our south of the border neighbours though. will every country get a different free download each week? have to find an american friend and a european friend who use macs and trade songs.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Canada apple store*

I'm wondering when the canadian store will also get the same "special deals" area as the ones in the US and European stores... There are sometime great refurbished deals there, but not for us living in Canada... As it seems that we're slowly following the other trends, then maybe one day...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

thatcomputerguy said:


> i have to wonder why we don't get the same songs as our south of the border neighbours though. will every country get a different free download each week? have to find an american friend and a european friend who use macs and trade songs.


Yeah, the free downloads probably will be different for different markets, though the few times I've browsed the France and UK stores I've noticed the same freebie being offered in both...so maybe they'll make them the same whenever licensing/copyright issues permit.

But you won't be able to share with your buds because AFAIK the free downloads have DRM just like the others. So unless you're willing to authorize each other's computers or strip the DRM, no dice.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

oh well, musn't grumble, at least we are starting to get the free download. soon we'll have our own canadian apple retail store, and then maybe, just maybe, someday, we'll finally get to host Macworld!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the easy link, and the great (free) song.

Not the first I've had to provide a credit card number for a freebie...


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Chealion said:


> Threads merged.
> 
> Personally I don't care much for the song. I'd much rather have the single available in the US store this week.


Fortunately I've still got my US account active (thanks to that Ben and Jerry's Rock the Vote free song campaign). Also comes in very handy for all those free sampler CDs that they offer out of the US store (sorry am I gloating?).

Strangely the last two free songs of the week from the US were Canadian artists. This week it's a girl called Feist and last week was Kathleen Edwards. Grab these if they ever show up free on the iTMS Ca.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

thatcomputerguy said:


> oh well, musn't grumble, at least we are starting to get the free download. soon we'll have our own canadian apple retail store, and then maybe, just maybe, someday, we'll finally get to host Macworld!


I still have a great big "Wordperfect mac" umbrella from a Toronto MacWorld Expo in the early '90s. Trade shows are becoming passé, though.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The funny thing is the free song available from the US store this week is from a Canadian artist, Feist.

GO CANADA!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

So, whatcha think, we'll start getting american artists as a free download and the u.s. will start getting canadian artists every week?!?!?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, did anyone else notice that the US free download is Canadian Juno-winner Feist?  (Sorry, CK, couldn't resist: it's been mentioned at least three times now in this thread.)

Anyway, the free single is nice and all, but let's be realistic: it's less a benefit to music lovers than a marketing tool for iTMS. Why? Because you can already get thousands of free, legal sampler MP3s from artists and labels all over the net (so the benefit to you and me is marginal); on the other hand, the big thing this accomplishes for Apple is that it encourages people to sign up for iTMS accounts if they don't have them already, or to come back if they do. So yes, you do get something for your trouble, but IMO Apple gets a lot more.

As for the iTMS getting better and better...the process is a little slow for my liking (based on selection and features), but more importantly there's a step backward this week (a major one, as far as I'm concerned): when you click "just added" you get a display of 24 selected albums instead of the long list of everything that's been added this week. You get a different (but overlapping) display by going to a genre page and clicking "just added" there. Fine if your tastes are narrowly focused on one or two genres, but otherwise a pain. (Or were the new adds this week just the 24 shown??)


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm slipping a lot lately, I need to pay more attention!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> I'm slipping a lot lately, I need to pay more attention!


could be the t.o. air, all that pollution affecting your memory. of course, when i lived there, it did clear up my allergies.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*Where is it?*

I can't seem to find the free download on the Canadian site... can anyone show me the way?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Should be in the middle of the iTMS front page, under the New Releases and Exclusives sections. This week's freebie is Joel Plaskett's "Happen Now" (meh).


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Pretty good tune too. Certainly worth the price


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm going every week to try out new artists and genres. It's helping broaden my musical perspectives. It's also boosting the iTMS music download count too!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Anybody interested in restarting this thread?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

You just did. I rather enjoyed this week's free download.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I meant more of maintaining a list of links as is done on other sites for the US iTMS.

On a related note, for how long are the free downloads free? One week?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

For Tuesday, September 12th (SOTW): 

Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton - Our Hell

SOTW == single of the week


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

mikef - Yes. Singles are free from Tuesday morning to the following Monday night.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, I frequently forget to check, so I'm glad I didn't miss this good one.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Sass Jordan - How Do I Get It Right


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess you might as well give this one away...



mikef said:


> Sass Jordan - How Do I Get It Right


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I agree, it's crap.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Is it a song about Idol judging? 'Cos they normally always get it wrong.


----------



## monkey-boy (Sep 28, 2004)

*pilot speed on UTIM*

I guess it's not the music store anymore. But pilot speed on the american one... I don't even know the canadian one, but I was disappointed I could not download pilot speed :\.


----------

